# PAISAJES DEL VALLE DEL MANTARO



## Adz3 (Mar 1, 2008)

Bueno En vista que se esta poniendo ORden en el Tema de Huancayo, Abro este para que aca vayan Toodos los Paisajes del Valle del Mantaro ... Continuen Muchachos y Pasen sus Fotos de Paisajes del Otro Tema y ponganlo Aca :lol::lol: 
Y Tomen Mas Fotos tambien ... porque NUestro Valle Tambien Tiene Mucho que Mostrar

PAISAJES DEL VALLE DEL MANTARO​
CONCEPCION-VALLE DEL MANTARO 
Hoy estuve paseando por Concepcion y sus paisajes y les traigo fotos ... a ver que les parece jejeje :banana:

PUENTE "BALSAS" se llama asi porque antes era un Puete Colgante, aqui en la guerra por la independencia los Pobladores de Concepcioninos y Las "HERMANAS TOLEDO" cortaron el Puente cuando intentaron invadir Concepcion 








Recuerdo de esa hazaña

































PAISAJES DE CONCEPCION
































"LA HUAYCHA">>bonito lugar para hacer un Camping 

















































MAS PAISAJES

























HOTEL LOMA VERDE
Solo tome de afuera no pu de tomar todas las edificaciones porque esta poco mas al fondo en un lugar perfecto con vista a toodo el valle


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Adz, este creoq eu hubo una descordinacionya pase tus fotos a otro thread del valle del amntaro y algunas de mavo y mias, gustosamente acepto el suicidio de mi thread, pero no te olvides de pasar las fotos a este.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

*VALLE DEL MANTARO, ES EL VALLE PRODUCTOR AGRICOLA Y AGROPECUARIO MAS IMPORTANDE DE LA REGION ALTO ANDINA*

Con tu permiso ADZ3

tenemos dos thread, y tenemos hasta hoy para bajar las fotos de paisajes a este o al de rasogu :nuts::nuts::nuts: creo que yo solo tengo uno, pero tal vez pueda bajarlo a los dos :lol:


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

ya borre las fotos:nuts:


----------



## Adz3 (Mar 1, 2008)

ADMIN BORRA ESTE TEMA PORFAVOR ... HUBO UNA DESCORDINACION YA HIAN CREADO UNO ANTES Y NO ME PERCATE DE ESO ... MIL DISCULPAS...PORFAVOR AMIGOS...SI QUIEREN POSTEAR FOTOS. ..PONGANLAS EN EL OTRO TEMA QUE CREO RASOGU


----------



## fredsale (Jul 27, 2008)

el hotel loma verde es de 4 estrellas


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Que lindos paisajes.


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)

wowwwww q lindo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

Una belleza estos paisajes peruanos...


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

Adz3 said:


> "LA HUAYCHA">>bonito lugar para hacer un Camping


Sí, bonito lugar, pero lo dejan lleno de desperdicio plástico. Es fácil instalar basureros, lo difícil es instalar en el cerebro de muchas personas la conciencia de usarlos.


----------



## cesar2727 (Jul 31, 2008)

bonitas fotos, y eso de la basura si que se esta convirtiendo en un gran ploblema para huancayo


----------

